# Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)



## Patapon (17. Juni 2013)

*Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Hallo,

ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich habe unter windows 7 64 bit ultimate noch 2 HDDs am laufen, jede HDD ist in 3 Partitionen aufgeteilt.
Die Daten auf den Platten sollen erhalten bleiben, nur möchte ich jeweils aus den drei Partitionen eine machen.

Ich bin der Meinung ganz früher konnte man das mit Partition Magic machen (die aktuellste version 8 ist von 2002), habe auch noch Paragon Festplatten Manager 12, da sehe ich nicht durch

Ist es überhaupt möglich 3 beschriebene Partitionen auf einer Festplatte zusammenzuführen ohne Datenverlust?
Wenn ja mit welchen Tool und wie?

Danke


----------



## inzpekta (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Ich würd vorschlagen du machst eine Sicherung von je zwei Partitionen und löscht diese 
in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Dann kannst du die noch vorhanden vergrößern.

Aber was du auch nachher machst, eine Sicherung ist immer angesagt!


----------



## sp01 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Sorry das ich mir einfach den Thread kapper, wollte nicht einen neuen aufmachen.
Hab seit der Neuinstallation von W7 das "Problem" das er unter Systemverwaltung 100MB als Systemplatte reserviert - ist zwar nicht schlimm aber verwunderlich. Löschen lässt sich die Partizion leider auch nicht.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

*Der kostenlose "Easeus Partition Master" hilft beim Erstellen und Verwalten von Festplatten-Partitionen.*

Mit dem kostenlosen Programm "Easeus Partition  Master" können Sie Partitionen erstellen, löschen, vergrößern,  verkleinern und verschieben. Mit der integrierten Testsoftware  überprüfen Sie einzelne Partitionen auf fehlerhafte Sektoren.    

Zudem bietet das Gratis-Tool die Möglichkeit, komplette Partitionen zu  verstecken. Die Bedienung gestaltet sich dank der übersichtlichen  Benutzeroberflache sehr einfach.   

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Easeus-Partition-Master_32927259.htm


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Ich wäre eher für die Methode Backup machen, Partitionen löschen/vergrößern, Backup zurückspielen.



sp01 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mir einfach den Thread kapper, wollte nicht einen neuen aufmachen.
> Hab seit der Neuinstallation von W7 das "Problem" das er unter Systemverwaltung 100MB als Systemplatte reserviert - ist zwar nicht schlimm aber verwunderlich. Löschen lässt sich die Partizion leider auch nicht.


 Die kann man nicht löschen. Wenn du die löscht kannst du Windows nicht mehr starten.


----------



## Erok (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Diese 100 MB-Platte hätte bei der Installation von Win 7 gelöscht werden müssen.

Wenn Du die jetzt löscht, startet Win 7 nicht mehr. Entweder damit leben, und 100 MB sind ja jetzt nicht wirklich die Welt  Oder Win 7 nochmals neu installieren und beim Setup gleich die 100 MB-Partition  löschen und der Haupt-Platte wieder hinzu fügen.

Aber ob sich dieser Aufwand der kompletten Neu-Installation lohnt für 100 MB ? Da wär ich als Schwabe doch viel zu  faul dafür


----------



## sp01 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Danke, sehe es genauso - ein Neuinstallation lohnt sich wegen 100MB nicht. Kannte das bisher nur von Vorgefertigten Rechnern(Backup Partition).


----------



## Patapon (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Ihr habt mich missverstanden, Backup von so großen Datenmengen kann ich nicht machen.
Ich möchte ebstehende beschriebene Partitionen auf einer HDD zusammenführen.


----------



## inzpekta (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Wir haben dich schon verstanden, aber ohne Backup würd ich das nicht machen!
Das Risiko wär mir zu groß!
Und daher ist es dann auch egal ob du eine oder zwei Partitionen löschen musst.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Was du machen kannst, allerdings relativ mühselig ist:

Du musst alle PArtitionen auf ihre minimale Größe verkleinern. Anschließend die letzten beiden Partitionen nach rechts verschieben. Dafür wirst du wohl aber ein extra Programm brauchen, denn das kann Windows nicht.

Nun kannst du den nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz deiner ersten Partition hinzufügen (Partition erweitern).
Anschließend die ersten Daten rüber kopieren, bis die 1. Partition wieder voll ist.
Dann die PArtition, von der du die Daten gezogen hast, wieder verkleinern und nach ganz rechts verschieben, und dann wieder nicht zugeordneten SPeicherplatz der 1. Partition zu ordnen.
Das machst du denn so lange bis du es so hast, wie du es haben willst.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Die kostenpflichtigen Partitionsmanager müssten das können. Paragon Partition Manager 11 Pro kann auf jeden Fall Partitionen zusammenführen. Eventuell kann die Testversion der aktuellen Version das auch.


----------



## Patapon (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*



Mosed schrieb:


> Die kostenpflichtigen Partitionsmanager müssten das können. Paragon Partition Manager 11 Pro kann auf jeden Fall Partitionen zusammenführen. Eventuell kann die Testversion der aktuellen Version das auch.



Den habe ich ja, aber sehe nirgends die Option/Einstellung, ist Total unübersichtlich


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Also bei Version 11 bei mir kommt nach Programmstart ein kleineres Fenster, in dem direkt diverse Assistenten oder das Hauptprogramm gestartet werden können. Da kann ich das direkt auswählen unten bei "Partitionierung".

Oder im Hauptprogramm "Programmassistenen --> Erweitert --> Partitionen zusammenführen..."


----------



## Supeq (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 ( 3 beschriebene Partitionen zusammenführen)*

Ich kann auch nur davon abraten das ohne Backup zu machen, wenn es wichtige Daten sind. Wenn es nur Filme etc. sind dann kann man es aber riskieren^^


----------

